# Hutch for 5 guinea-pigs



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a hutch big enough for 5 guinea-pigs?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Mine! 

Oops sorry - that isnt what you meant! Was just into guinea pig napping mode!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

It would be quite difficult getting a hutch big enough for 5 piggies as they do need lots of space, sorry I can't help.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you would need atleast 16sq foot of cage space, so a bare minimum of 8 x 2 ft (preferably bigger) or a 6 x 2 ft double


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

What you could do is... get a load of wood and create one yourself, have it so it's about the size of a shed and at the side have a piece of wood and string that when you pull lifts it up and so they can run free (maybe have it meshed so they can't run off) and leave it open in the summer.


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you  I was thinking of maybe connecting my 3 smaller hutches together, that would make it 10ft long, would that be ok?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

get a shed


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

I can't get a shed, It has to be a hutch


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

catloveralicia said:


> Thank you  I was thinking of maybe connecting my 3 smaller hutches together, that would make it 10ft long, would that be ok?


I don't see why not, I think it should be fine.:001_smile:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

If you have an unused garage you could convert it like mine , or it can be used and bribe your grandad to do it while your mums at work  

(our car now lives outside  )


----------

